# How do i find out my ram? & upgrade?!?!



## generaltradeuk (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi.



How Do I find out what the maximum amount of RAM i can upgrade? And how do I find out what type of RAM I have, please? My PC Name is Packard Bell.



I look forward to any help.



Thank You.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

use this
http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php


----------



## oscaryu1 (Jul 24, 2007)

Or CPU-Z. Packard Bell... Probably SDRAM or DDR. You MAX is probabyl 1-2GB. Whats your rig?


----------

